

Groupthink – The brainstorming myth (2012) - spb
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2012/01/30/groupthink

======
jasode
For anyone unaware, the author of this article (Jonah Lehrer) has been
disgraced after he admitted to fabricating quotes.[1]

His loss of credibility has tainted his articles. The book publisher pulled
his books from the shelves but apparently, many of his old magazine articles
are still online without any editor's note to warn readers to proceed with
extra caution.

[1][http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonah_Lehrer#Plagiarism_and_quo...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonah_Lehrer#Plagiarism_and_quote_fabrication_scandal)

~~~
spb
The inaccuracies found in this article (pertaining mostly to quotes about
MIT's Building 20) are mentioned in an editorial note at the end of the
article.

------
jimmar
I was surprised that the author did not mention anonymity in group
brainstorming sessions. In group decision-making scenarios, anonymity
drastically changes the way that people generate and respond to ideas[1]. This
won't work if one person is writing on a white-board and people have to
vocalize their ideas, but anonymity can work using modern software.

[1] Jessup, Leonard M., Terry Connolly, and Jolene Galegher. "The effects of
anonymity on GDSS group process with an idea-generating task." Mis Quarterly
(1990): 313-321.

